# Loved this, the email "forward" said it was in Austraila:)



## Denise1952 (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## Pappy (Mar 19, 2014)

That is one tough, fun loving bird. Nothing bothered it.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 19, 2014)

isn't that something I'd never seen one quite like that, an animal video I mean  Those little Jack Russells are so full of energy too, rough and tough Got to pet-sit one over a 3 year period, just loved her, Hannah, I'd almost forgotten


----------



## Gael (Mar 19, 2014)

Brings to mind that bit about if they can get along, why can't we? We're supposed to be the higher species.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 19, 2014)

I always think the one thing that shoulda been left out of us is our human brain.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 19, 2014)

My thoughts, exactly, Gael.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 19, 2014)

They might have grown up together, that would explain their familiarity with each other. 

Really cute.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 19, 2014)

Now that's one tame and happy Magpie, and one adorable pup...thanks for sharing, enjoyed that so much!


----------



## Phantom (Mar 19, 2014)

2nd half

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFWR5FJzWR4


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 19, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Now that's one tame and happy Magpie, and one adorable pup...thanks for sharing, enjoyed that so much!



Glad you liked it SB, I especially thought it was funny when the Magpie started tryin to mess with the mom hangin the clothes, LOL!! Did you see it hangin upside down on the line, LOL, loved it!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 19, 2014)

Phantom said:


> 2nd half
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFWR5FJzWR4



Oh wonderful Phantom, didn't know there was more, I could watch these two all day, LOL!! thank you much!!


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 19, 2014)

I've never seen anything like this, ever.

The maggie could easily make a meal of the pup if it wanted to, 
but the pup could just as easily inflict a broken wing or leg on the bird.

Both must be pulling their punches. They are definitely playing and having a great time.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 19, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Glad you liked it SB, I especially thought it was funny when the Magpie started tryin to mess with the mom hangin the clothes, LOL!! Did you see it hangin upside down on the line, LOL, loved it!!



I loved it too, I can't get over how tame the Magpie was, the ones in my yard are very skittish...they must have fed him since he was a baby to be such a good part of the family.  I heard the kitty in the background and saw the other dog, amazing.  The mom didn't mind his clothesline antics, LOL.  I'll have to check out Phantom's video tomorrow, looking forward to it!


----------



## Jillaroo (Mar 20, 2014)

_When i lived down sth i had a few magpies that came around and honestly they are very easy to tame as long as you feed them and they learn to trust you, i had 2 families that used to bring the babies in so they could fill them up with the food so they would keep quiet, in the end all the babies would all stand around squawking  and trying to sound like a grown up magpie but it sounded like they were warbling under water. They used to play on the clothes line and hang upside down from it and they loved the pegs, they would play fight with each other while laying on their backs and their legs would be going so fast, i had many a laugh and entertainment from them.
              That little dog is so gentle with the magpie it's lovely to see. _


----------



## Phantom (Mar 20, 2014)

I had one magpie standing on my fence getting a cooler from my sprinkler
I went to move sprinkler and the maggie still stood there moving along the fence to remain in the sprinkler water

On windy day mum magpie and baby were feeding in our backyard when wind was pushing the little one over.Mum magpie put out her foot to steady her bub.


----------



## Jillaroo (Mar 20, 2014)

_They are real characters Phants aren't they, i enjoy watching them_:cheers1:


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 20, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> _When i lived down sth i had a few magpies that came around and honestly they are very easy to tame as long as you feed them and they learn to trust you, i had 2 families that used to bring the babies in so they could fill them up with the food so they would keep quiet, in the end all the babies would all stand around squawking  and trying to sound like a grown up magpie but it sounded like they were warbling under water. They used to play on the clothes line and hang upside down from it and they loved the pegs, they would play fight with each other while laying on their backs and their legs would be going so fast, i had many a laugh and entertainment from them.
> That little dog is so gentle with the magpie it's lovely to see. _



I can see they are wonderful Jill, thanks for adding more about them.  I just long for a place where I can have my animals around again. For me, a home just isn't home without pets.  I'd love to have a magpie, bet he/she would keep me young as the years go by, LOL!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks for the second video Phantom, love to see them play like that!


----------

